# Aaaarrrrgggg!!!



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Was supposed to pick up the new 27RSDS today but rec'd a call from dealer that we have to reschedule the PDI for NEXT Saturday. I swear, I am about ta burst!

Shhhh..... listen, if you concentrate, you can hear her (my baby, my TT) callin' out to me! She NEEDS me!








Heather


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Heather, sorry about your delay in your delivery of the OB. Have you gone to the PDI list on this site and printed it out so you know what to expect them to do and MAKE them demonstrate/check? If not, please do so, as it will save you alot of headaches, BELIEVE ME!!
Darlene action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just watch out for the gothaveit syndrome. By making you wait and having the PDI on Saturday you are harder pressed to leave the trailer to have anything fixed. Also they may want to keep the trailer on the lot an extra week to show it or even worse there is someone else looking at it that they think will pay more for it.

If the trailer is on the lot go on Monday to look at it and see if you can do a walk through on your own. Try to get the PDI moved up if you can go during the week.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK Heather, DEEP BREATHS!

1... 2... 3...Breathe... 1... 2... 3...Breathe... 1... 2... 3...Breathe... 1... 2... 3...Breathe... 1... 2... 3...Breathe...

Now, close your eyes and try to go to your 'Happy place'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Doug, you forgot to tell her to focus on an object when she's doing that breathing...









Heather, Sorry to hear about the delay! You will have many years of enjoyment with your Outback, so it will be worth the wait! (easy for me to say...







)

Remember to get the PDI checklist and let the dealer know you'll have one. Our dealer was very thorough, but that's not always the case.

Good luck and happy Outbacking!!!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Heather,

Sorry to hear about the delay. Deep breath and before you know it next Sat will be here. Good Luck with the PDI and take your time.

C-Mac


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CamperAndy is 100% correct --

we ahve all seen the GOTTOHAVEIT syndrome bite people in the butt... the dealer knows you are anxious about getting it -- he knows he can in fact probably tell you that the roof has a small leak -- or giant leak -- or no roof -- and you will take it ...

be careful -- do the PDI slowly -- should take about 2 hours -- Saturday is a terrible day for PDIs since thats the busiest time for the dealer and they too are rushed...

what excuse did he offer for the PDI setback -- also -- what is he going to give you for your inconvenience???


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

I thought that I was prepared for the PDI, I was on RV.net before here, and had read Tom Boel's (sp?) check list and everything. So when the dealer scheduled the pick-up I said, "So, the PDI will be @ that time then?" He told me that it is not really a PDI because they do that when the rig is delivered to them. My pick up time will consist of a few instructions and that since I have been an RV owner in the past, that I already know most of it. Total time would be under an hour (Hubby picked up the first trailer when we bought it and knew nothing about a PDI then) I have not looked for PDI stuff on here yet but I will. Should I fax him a copy of the PDI checklist I will be using and TELL hime that it will be more like two-three hours and I'll sign when I am good an ready!?!?!?

Ghosty: Reason, they don't normally do the pick-up appts on Saturday and the person that was to come in for it will not be there. They are only doing it for me, on Saturday, because I am driving from over two hours for it. (roof??? What roof??? It COMES with a roof TOO!?!?!?







)

PDX & 7: Thanks for the encouragement... I think I am over the toughest part now... I'll just keep repeating my mantra "Ouuuuuuuutback, Ouuuuuuuutback..."


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Heather said:


> Should I fax him a copy of the PDI checklist I will be using and TELL hime that it will be more like two-three hours and I'll sign when I am good an ready!?!?!?


That is EXACTLY what you should tell him, Heather. Don't allow the dealer to push you around on this. They can do all the PDI's they want, but YOU are the one paying for it! I would tell them 3-4 hours though. I would also tell them that you expect to have AC power and city water to the trailer during the PDI, as well as having a ladder available to allow an inspection of the roof. You should also note, that any issues found will be addressed before you sign any paperwork. It's hard when you are anxious to pickup your new toy, but from what you have said, this sounds like a dealer that has an agenda other than your best interests in mind.

In other words, out them on notice that you are going to be in control of this very important operation, and if they want to do business with you, they will respect your position and work with you. If they are unwilling to do this, walk away! There are a lot of other Outback dealers out there.

Good luck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

ok, I e-mailed the dealer a copy of the PDI checklist and gave instructions to have city water, electric and propane all available. Also requested the use of a ladder and INFORMED him that MY PDI inspection will take me 3-4 hours to complete. And that there will not be any final paperwork signed UNTILL that time. I also told him that if he is concerned with having someone assisting for that long, I am o.k. without a babysitter. Besides, better not having anyone breathing down the back of my neck! (I had tried to call and tell him the same thing but he kinda brushed me aside and told me that the PDI would be taken care of before I got there and I would only need 45 minutes for the "orientation") Hence, the e-mail then he's got it and I don't have to feel like a "helpless woman". My hubby is in the Air Force and is in Texas for training before leaving for his third tour in Iraq in September.

Thanks for all the help, guys & gals! sunny

Heather


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now, close your eyes and try to go to your 'Happy place'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug - Her happy place IS the OUTBACK









Sorry Heather.....It will be here before you know it


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear you pick up was delayed
Saturday will be here before you know it
Have a good PDI

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Still breathing Heather?

Sounds like to are handling this thing just right. Keep up the postitive attitude!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

His PDI is done before you get there, Yours is done when you get there.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Still here, Doug....







Just hangin' in there, I keep telling myself that it will be SOOOOOOO worth the wait and everything will then be sunshine sunny and daisies, right?!?!









For now, I am planning my first mod!!!! The addition of the flat screen tv to the cabinet above the TV stand!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heather said:


> Still here, Doug....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be worth the wait...It will be worth the wait...It will be worth the wait...It will be worth the wait...It will be worth the wait...It will be worth the wait...It will be worth the wait...It will be worth the wait...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good things come to those who wait









Don


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

This has been the LONGEST week of my LIFE!!!!!!







(well except with baby number two that was almost three weeks LATE!)

Anywhoodles, T minus 45 hours!







OH! and about 14 of those will be spent sleeping!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Heather said:


> Anywhoodles










I like!

BTW Heather,
You only think you will be able to sleep 14 hours of those 45!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> BTW Heather,
> You only think you will be able to sleep 14 hours of those 45!Â
> 
> 
> ...


PDX: Some of us refer to cling to our little versions of "reality" rather than face the cold, hard truth
















<la, la, la I can't hear you!>


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It is only 2 days away....


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Heyyyyy.... Since I am picking it up in Reno, do you think that the odds are with me? I mean an Outback AND a jackpot all in one day?!?!?
















hummm better not push my luck


----------

